
Russian Reflexive Control Theory and the U.S. Elections - m-watson
https://www.rand.org/blog/2020/07/how-you-can-fight-russias-plans-to-troll-americans.html
======
m-watson
Note: The title was changed from "How You Can Fight Russia's Plans to Troll
Americans During Campaign 2020" because it was too long for HN.

Also I just find this an interesting short piece on disruptive techniques.
Removing nuance and creating an us vs them scenario seems to be both effective
and all too easy to do.

